# My current collection



## Paphiolitho88 (May 30, 2017)

My (small) current collection contains mostly Paphs and a few other orchids. Next year I am going to university and they all are going to move to my new home  (hope I will have enough space)

The Paphs:
- P. Blackjack (a complex hybrid)
- P. Maudiae "Femma"
- P. USA (an American hybrid)
- P. charlesworthii
- P. coccineum x helenae
- P. druryi (seedling)
- P. spicerianum (4)
- P. Armeni White
- P. delenatii
- P. micranthum
- P. parishii (2, one of them had no roots when I got it. It is recovering)
- P. philippinense var. roebelenii 
- P. rothschildianum

The other orchids:
- Dendrobium spectabile
- Neofinetia falcata
- Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi var. red
- Some complex Phal. hybrids

Jöran


----------



## blondie (May 30, 2017)

You have some cracking plants there hope to see pics of them, in bloom when they do.


----------



## chris20 (May 31, 2017)

I remember when I went to college I packed my favorite orchids in my suitcase to transfer them back and forth during winter break. I had a utility room with a large sink right across the hall where I watered my mounted orchids every day.
My roommate thought I was nuts.


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2017)

I had some orchids on a windowsill during summer at our housing coop, plus a tank with koi. I found some sop coccinea yellow seedlings that i put in moss in a pie plate floating on top of the water in fish tank. They were doing great until the stupid koi tipped over the pie container and ate the two seedlings, leaving just the ends with roots. Later on I made a light cart for my plants downstairs. Was fine until a housemate angry at my having discovered an indiscretion of his, trashed my plants and lights, throwing them in a pile outside of the back door. I think they all died as a result (sigh)
Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphiolitho88 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hope my orchids won't end up like that!:/ I am trying to get a room with a sink in it. In this way they don't have to leave my room.


----------

